# Samsung 850 ssd issue



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

So I have an Samsung 850 pro ssd and it seems like every month or so my computer starts having issues so I format it and start from scratch and it works for a while but than starts having issues again, any ideas besides RMA to get it working better?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Samsung Magician. Do a Firmware update


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

Already on latest firmware according to it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you running in "Rapid" mode?
On my 840 EVO i had problems with that enabled.


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

I do not believe so, what exactly is rapid mode? I used Samsung magician to set it to max reliability mode to try and help.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

I have rapid mode disabled.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you sure it´s your harddrive that is having an issue?


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure, ran checks on my ram and it's all in good condition. On the smart status for the ssd it fails the "incorrectable error count" and "ecc error rate".


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)

Then go for the RMA


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok thanks. What exactly do those two smart things mean?


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)

I believe the term is "Uncorrectable error count" but either way.......
Where exactly do you read these SMART readouts...

My 840 has also errors in "ecc error rate" but none in "uncorrectable error count"

ECC is, to my knowledge, a error correction control - it corrects errors occured in the memory.
"uncorrectable error count" could suggest that it had to many errors that could not be corrected......just my guess,
either way i think you should get the thing RMA´ed.......


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Next time dont screw with the drive. Only use magician to do firmware updates and thats all


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't screwed with the drive at all, only installed it and set Samsung magician to max reliability, didn't even try a firmware update.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Noobpwner said:


> I haven't screwed with the drive at all, only installed it and set Samsung magician to max reliability, didn't even try a firmware update.



Setting drive to max reliability is screwing with it


----------



## Noobpwner (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok so just don't mess with any of those settings at all than?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup thats right


----------

